# Airbnb for mid to long term stay in Manila



## ExpatMRTW (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi there,

I am looking into several options for a mid to long term stay in Manila for next year.

Purchasing a condo might be too risky and renting out a tiny shoe box with a 1 year commitment does not sound too appealing either.

Now, I looked into Airbnb for accommodation of 1 to 3 month at a time in the Manila area (Makati, etc.) and/or Cebu or other major cities.

It appears that a furnished studio (small) can be rented out for about $400 to $600 USD all-in. 

Going that route would have several advantages:

- no long term commitment in case travel and/or general plans change
- no real commitment towards a particular location
- if the condo is not as described or flawed you can move out/move on as you wish

Does anyone have any experience with Airbnb in Phils in general and is this a valid option?

As always, thank you for any pointers.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Sent you a Personal Message but do you have any friends here that can set you up outside any major city or tourist trap? The prices you are quoting are for the rich and if you have this kind of money bless you but you don't need to pay those kinds of prices or follow Western practices such as signing contracts you might need to leave a deposit as a worst case scenario, this is still the Wild West and US Dollars are badly needed but unfortunately so many opportunist that want you to play by Western standards.

Careful of any Philippine citizen that speaks very good English the better they can speak the more they are gonna take from your wallet, such nice people here, best you find a friend or give a finders fee for a clean spot with internet access outside these expensive tourist traps the farther the better actually.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

First I think M.C.A. is giving you some VERY good advice! Personally, I would not move to Manila for many reasons. I did not reply early because I did not know what an Airbnb is. I think it is time sharing! When I first moved to the Philippines I wanted and did travel to many places in the country to find the ideal spot. I like the discount offered in the hotel I stayed in for month stay and pay monthly. They and many others also offered discount if payed in advance (3, 6 months or a year). After staying there for 3 or 6 months I did get another discount. I think paying in advance long term would be a mistake.
The advantages were no contract for electricity, cable and internet. I could leave whenever I wanted. My room was cleaned daily and used there laundry service. My things were safe and could take trips as often as I wanted and as long as I wanted. I was paying about 25% of what short time guest were paying. I did meet many expat living in the Philippines. One that I meet was a builder that builds many homes for his friends and even a few hotels. He did offer to build me a home but advice me for many reasons renting would be better than buying.
Tony


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> best you find a friend or give a finders fee for a clean spot with internet access outside these expensive tourist traps the farther the better actually.


Hey MCA, thanks for describing Manila as a tourist trap! I believe you are the first. You make me feel much better about the traffic and pollution, so much so that I think I'll go for a jog in the adjacent slum and spend some time wandering aside the beautiful black waters of the mighty Pasig River


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Blessed with cash*



Billfish said:


> Hey MCA, thanks for describing Manila as a tourist trap! I believe you are the first. You make me feel much better about the traffic and pollution, so much so that I think I'll go for a jog in the adjacent slum and spend some time wandering aside the beautiful black waters of the mighty Pasig River



LOL... you Brits are loaded with cash (my thoughts)  and you don't even know it, and if I'm not mistaken get double the pension we get in the US, I could be wrong. 

Yes Manila and all the surrounding area's of Manila it's a concrete jungle, this includes spots such as Sta Rosa Laguna, I get better deals out in the province and don't need to deal with the traffic and running around but if I had a terrific pension I'd be a one stop shopper in some Manila mall with an expensive grocery store for sure but as it is my pension is mediocre, but still... I am very thankful.


----------



## ExpatMRTW (Apr 3, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Sent you a Personal Message but do you have any friends here that can set you up outside any major city or tourist trap? The prices you are quoting are for the rich and if you have this kind of money bless you but you don't need to pay those kinds of prices or follow Western practices such as signing contracts you might need to leave a deposit as a worst case scenario, this is still the Wild West and US Dollars are badly needed but unfortunately so many opportunist that want you to play by Western standards.
> 
> Careful of any Philippine citizen that speaks very good English the better they can speak the more they are gonna take from your wallet, such nice people here, best you find a friend or give a finders fee for a clean spot with internet access outside these expensive tourist traps the farther the better actually.


Thank you MCA for your private message!

I do have a GF in Manila and she is helping us out with a place. I don't need too much luxury for a temporary place but it should be somewhat accessible and secured... and not a tiny shoe box if avoidable.

I do want to keep in the back on any of these efforts and have the GF handle that.

Airbnb sounds interesting as you can easily switch places if not suitable anymore or if we decide to go travelling for an extended time period.


----------



## ExpatMRTW (Apr 3, 2016)

Phil_expat said:


> First I think M.C.A. is giving you some VERY good advice! Personally, I would not move to Manila for many reasons. I did not reply early because I did not know what an Airbnb is. I think it is time sharing! When I first moved to the Philippines I wanted and did travel to many places in the country to find the ideal spot. I like the discount offered in the hotel I stayed in for month stay and pay monthly. They and many others also offered discount if payed in advance (3, 6 months or a year). After staying there for 3 or 6 months I did get another discount. I think paying in advance long term would be a mistake.
> The advantages were no contract for electricity, cable and internet. I could leave whenever I wanted. My room was cleaned daily and used there laundry service. My things were safe and could take trips as often as I wanted and as long as I wanted. I was paying about 25% of what short time guest were paying. I did meet many expat living in the Philippines. One that I meet was a builder that builds many homes for his friends and even a few hotels. He did offer to build me a home but advice me for many reasons renting would be better than buying.
> Tony


Thank you for the pointer of extended hotel stay. Yes, that also sounds interesting for the reason you mentioned. I would consider that too. Extra bonus with a hotel is that my luggage could be stored in case we need to leave for a few weeks.

Excellent feedback here - thank you!


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> LOL... you Brits are loaded with cash (my thoughts)  and you don't even know it, and if I'm not mistaken get double the pension we get in the US, I could be wrong.
> 
> Yes Manila and all the surrounding area's of Manila it's a concrete jungle, this includes spots such as Sta Rosa Laguna, I get better deals out in the province and don't need to deal with the traffic and running around but if I had a terrific pension I'd be a one stop shopper in some Manila mall with an expensive grocery store for sure but as it is my pension is mediocre, but still... I am very thankful.


Not many pensioners in the big smoke, MCA. Nearly all the expats here are working, myself included. All the retirees I know here used to work in Manila and have family here or have spouses who are still working. 

Hence Manila is less a choice and more the reason for us being in the Philippines.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

In past, I've used Airnb for some US vacation rentals, last one being a beach house in San Diego Mission Beach, with Great results. In PI, I've done frequent rentals from an Expat and also a Filipina, both in Makati, that were great and would have been excellent long term rentals as well, and I know they'll give discounts if staying a month or more as you said. If interested, I can dig that up and PM you with the contact info. One (Expat's place0 was in the old Millenium down on the Burgos end Without being too close to Burgos (maybe 3 blocks at best) and the other (Filipina large property biz) was on other end down by Greenbelt and walking distance to Glorietta, with a laundry and Starbucks on same block. Literally across street from Greenbelt, yet relatively quiet.


----------

